# Pokemon types you still want to see?



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

section is bit dead rn
maybe this will boot it a little

Fairy Dragon because amazing typing  plus special dragon attacker with DRAIN KISS
Fighting Electric - all out attack craziness speedster
Dark Electric - IIRC none of this type 

i was hoping electvire would get a mega that is fighting electric but alas

fairy fighting because a pink brawler makes me laugh


----------



## Bioness (Dec 19, 2013)

Really I would just like more Fairy combination, even though I think the way they introduced it was fantastic (much better than the paltry amount of Steel and Dark Pokemon that were made).

Flab?b?, Floette, and Florges should have been Fairy/Grass 

So far these are the only type combinations left. (Excluding the reverse for example there are technically no Flying/Normal Pokemon).

Bug/Normal
Bug/Ice
Bug/Psychic
Bug/Dragon
Bug/Dark

Dark/Normal
Dark/Electric 

Dragon/Normal
Dragon/Grass
Dragon/Fighting

Electric/Fighting
Electric/Poison
Electric/Psychic
Electric/Rock

Fighting/Ice
Fighting/Ground 
Fighting/Ghost

Fire/Water* - Volcanion
Fire/Grass
Fire/Ice
Fire/Poison

Ghost/Normal
Ghost/Psychic* - Hoopa
Ghost/Rock
Ghost/Steel

Ice/Normal
Ice/Poison
Ice/Steel

Normal/Poison
Normal/Rock
Normal/Steel

Poison/Psychic
Poison/Rock
Poison/Steel

Fairy/Fire
Fairy/Fighting
Fairy/Poison
Fairy/Ground
Fairy/Ice
Fairy/Bug
Fairy/Dragon
Fairy/Ghost
Fairy/Dark

Also a useful link to see how effective certain type combinations would be.


The minimum number of weaknesses a Pokemon can have is 1, it is possible have 0 with an ability (see Electross family). The max number of weaknesses is 7 all of which are either part Grass or part Rock. Steel and Ghost combinations offer the best typing (examples: Steel/Fairy, Steel/Flying, Ghost/Dark), while Grass, Ice, Rock, and Bug are defensively the worse types.

Given this information these are the following combinations I would like to see or see more of.

- Water/Grass - so much potential and sadly only 1 family so far
- Grass/Rock and Grass/Ground - They seem to make a lot of sense to have more given the nature of the types, just like there are a lot of Grass/Poison
- Normal/Ghost - it is an interesting typing and could offer a lot of potentially for a very unique Pokemon Example: 
- Fairy/Fire - think living flame
- Fairy Ice - like an Ice spirit Pokemon (or another if you consider Froslass
- Fire/Poison - this demon miasma


----------



## Island (Dec 19, 2013)

Mega Latias is Dragon/Fairy, IIRC.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 19, 2013)

Island said:


> Mega Latias is Dragon/Fairy, IIRC.



I haven't seen a typing for it, just a typing for those other 3.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

Poison still has alot of untapped potential 

Poison steel/Fire with Levitate 


Poison Ice and Grass Fire would be sick 
A burning Tree of Anger and an Acid [rain] Snowman / acid rain elemental gooey type thing O:

dunsparce should become a normal dragon type. it needs something D: 

Electric Fire Pokemon with Magnetrise  


plus a dark fairy...
that should be legit like an evil legendary


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Really I would just like more Fairy combination, even though I think the way they introduced it was fantastic (much better than the paltry amount of Steel and Dark Pokemon that were made).
> 
> Flab?b?, Floette, and Florges should have been Fairy/Grass
> 
> ...



Forgetting Malamar there.


----------



## Katou (Dec 20, 2013)

still hoping for Grass/Fighting


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> still hoping for Grass/Fighting



Not sure if srs?

I was hoping for Goodra to be Dragon/Poison, myself. Or at least Dragon/Water. I really want to see Fairy/Dragon and Bug/Dragon (Flygon MEvo anyone?), as well as more Bug/Ghost.


----------



## ElementX (Dec 20, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> still hoping for Grass/Fighting









Normal/Ghost would be cool not just because of the 3 immunities but because of what they could do with the concept. I can see a Pokemon that lives between realms, maybe with an ability that lets it switch between them at will (a la, Aegislash)

Bug/Dark and Bug/Psychic because we need more bugs and there are so many insects that could fit. Enough with the butterfly/moths already Game Freak!

Grass/Fire because I can't believe they haven't done it yet. There are so many possibilities. 

Anything Poison because it needs more love. I'd be interested to see what a Poison/Steel would be like.

And of course more fairies.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 20, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Forgetting Malamar there.



Yeah forgot about that, I was going from memory, I want to see you do better  



Cyvee said:


> still hoping for Grass/Fighting


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)

Even if M-Latias is Dragon/Fairy, I wanna see a lil kawaii desu fairy dragon. 

Like this:



Or something more badass like this:




And yes, I'm aware they're both Digimon. stfu.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm dying for Bug/Psychic and Bug/Dark (though Drapion comes close to that I guess).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2013)

Fire/Water and Ice/Steel would be so rad.


----------



## ElementX (Dec 20, 2013)

Volcanion is coming soon Khris.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2013)

Shit, I forgot.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> Fire/Water and Ice/Steel would be so rad.



For Ice and Steel double weakness to Fire and Fighting isn't too good.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 21, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Ghost/Normal



That would be an interesting type just on a technical side, because it essentially would have three immunities (Ghost, Normal, Fighting), and only one weakness (Dark). 

Hopefully a Pokemon of that type wouldn't get the same stat treatment as Sableye and Spiritomb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2013)

Bioness said:


> For Ice and Steel double weakness to Fire and Fighting isn't too good.



So.... I still wanna see it


----------



## Ghost (Dec 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Bug/Dragon (Flygon MEvo anyone?)



yes please


----------



## Bioness (Dec 21, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> That would be an interesting type just on a technical side, because it essentially would have three immunities (Ghost, Normal, Fighting), and only one weakness (Dark).
> 
> Hopefully a Pokemon of that type wouldn't get the same stat treatment as Sableye and Spiritomb.



Sableye is useful because of his ability, Spiritomb not so much. However they'll either give it low stats or the Electross treatment (terrible speed and paltry movepool).


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 21, 2013)

Ghost fairy / fairy ice mega for frosslass?


----------

